# Opening SA Waters to Kayak Angling



## mango (Nov 23, 2010)

THE INTENT OF THIS POST:
In a nutshell: 
To awaken the Kayak Fishing Community of SA, to the angling potential of impoundments/reservoirs closed by SA Water/SA Government and a to present, what I believe to be, a plausible argument for the possible introduction of a 'Kayak Based Angling Licence' for Closed SA waters.
It is a long post, but please bear with me on this one.
We have much to gain as a group here.
BACK GROUND:
There have been a few openings of previously closed bodies of water, including the Greenfields Wetlands, Warren Reservoir and the South Para Reservoir. The latter of which, I was lucky enough to be invited on a survey-fish with SAFWAA (South Australian Freshwater Anglers Association), back in the early 90's prior to it's first opening. We caught mainly Redfin. This was not unexpected and proved encouraging. We did not catch Murray Cod as one TV channel chose to report was the primary potential. No surprises there.

I need to make mention at this point that, SAFWAA have put a lot of work into freeing up angling potential, in regards to closed waters within SA over many years and have continued to successfully maintain a positive dialogue with various bodies including SARFAC to the same end. I am a current member of SAFWAA and positively support their efforts.

Unfortunately, partly due to littering, and the 'bring a slab and leave the empty contents brigade' the Greenfields Wetlands were closed to angling quick sharp.

The Warren reservoir, I believe, has recently been opened and current licenses for the South Para transferred over. I suspect that the South Para was closed for a period of time at one point too. Others may be able to confirm whether that was the case.
Photos of littering around the Warren have been appearing on neighbouring forums for some time now and it's not looking good.

I did buy a licence for the South Para during the first year it opened, but soon became tired of fishing, what was soon to become, a very barren and unattractive short section of cracked mud shoreline. I think there was around 1km of shoreline accessible under licence. This distance would need to be confirmed.

NOW TO THE POINT: 
There is a serious volume of fenced off H2O around South Australia under the Management of SA Water and the South Australian Government.

Why fence off all SA water source reservoirs?

I am led to believe that the Reservoirs were fenced off during the war to prevent deliberate contamination/poisoning of SAs water supplies. Apparently this was considered a risk as, SA at the time, had a high First Generation German population.
The reservoirs, following the end of WWII, remained fenced off. Those fences have been maintained/replaced ever since. Why?

Other states allow various levels of access to many man made reservoirs allowing activities such as water skiing, powered boat based fishing, shore-based fishing, sailing and KAYAK FISHING. For some reason SAs reservoirs still remain fenced. The Government would, I'm sure, argue that this is for public safety and preservation of water quality. There are some merits to this argument, if it were to be presented. In this, I have made some assumptions, but I'm sure litigation risk may play a greater part.

In regards to environmental impact this may lead us to consider angling demographics/methods and their potential impact on the environment and the Kayak Angler Demographic. This is a precarious issue, the ground of which needs to be trod carefully as I do not want to appear elitist.

Shore based angling:
Quite clearly the Greenfields Wetlands is 'out of the way' and was easily accessible to groups of undesirable groups who chose to leave with far, far less than they arrived with. Result impacted in the accumulation of general rubbish, including stubbies, cartons, cig butts, balls of fishing line with hooks attached, the presence of which, present a myriad of hazards to fauna and water quality. I am sure that, had it been Happy Valley Reservoir or Hope Valley Reservoir the outcome would have been no different. Unfortunately the minority 'stuffed it' for the majority of well meaning anglers in this case.

Powered boat based angling:
One step at a time. 
I do think we would be flogging a dead horse here. No further discussion needed at this point. Slowly slowly catchy monkey.

Kayak Based Angling:
My experience leads me to believe that the Kayak based angling community displays a unique approach to angling.

Firstly they do not generally turn up with slabs of beer and 30lb line attached to scull dragger hooks left to decorate the surrounding flora. Again I reiterate that I am referring to a minority of other groups that do so. Many have invested in various forms of SIK and SOT yaks to meet their needs and have lashed out on various mod kits such as finders, holders, anchors, live tanks, camera mounts, outriggers etc. The value of some rigs would buy you a powered boat but there is something special about the kayak and it remains to be the choice of platform for devotees. I will make it clear that I am not suggesting that, because somebody can afford to lash out on such craft that they deserve to right to fish, but merely display a passion in their particular pursuit.

The kayak angler is primarily not an opportunist 'one off' visitor with scant regard to the environment, or no concern as to whether their next visit will be allowed. They look forward to the opportunity to conquer a location. How many shallow branches of the likes of Hope Valley and Happy Valley Reservoirs remain as virgin waters?
The majority of Kayak based anglers are relying on the use of lures to meet their ends. A few may use baits and berley, but this would have little impact on reduction of water quality. Well, no more than rain run off from SAs typically oil stained and poorly maintained country highways.

Suggestion as how to control access:
·	Buy a licence.
·	If you pay for the right to fish, you have a voice. Simple.
·	Should you be caught without a licence? Then you are trespassing per the current by-laws and should be punished accordingly.
Conclusion:
I struggle to identify any risk to water quality presented by the Kayak angler in regards to 'closed-off' SA waters. The risk to SA Water/SA Government, as discussed above remains with the litigation issues.

I am, personally, willing buy a license loaded with a disclaimer of not prosecuting SA Water/SA Government if I fall off/out and drown etc. Let's face it we have no 'come-back' when we launch from the beach.
Further to this: Mike Rann hasn't fenced off the Murray or the SA beaches &#8230;.yet.
It's not a bad thing to open a gate to allow well-meaning licensed holding kayak anglers access to a few SA Waters such as Happy Valley, Hope Valley and even Myponga or the Warren reservoirs.
I would appreciate all feedback on this post, both negative and positive.
I look forward to the feedback either way.

Cheers Mango


----------



## solatree (May 30, 2008)

Mango - the current SA Minister for Water Resources (and for the environment), Paul Caica - is a keen angler. Worth a letter to him - say you don't want a departmental view, but his own personal response.

Good luck


----------



## mango (Nov 23, 2010)

solatree said:


> Mango - the current SA Minister for Water Resources (and for the environment), Paul Caica - is a keen angler. Worth a letter to him - say you don't want a departmental view, but his own personal response.
> 
> Good luck


Email sent to Paul Caica. Thanks for the info solatree


----------



## Dodge (Oct 12, 2005)

leftieant said:


> I think you would do well talking to some of the QLD anglers on here - as there are impoundment (read: reservoir) fishing rules in place there. They will confirm the details, but there are some that are licence only (you have to buy a licence to that particular impoundment), paddle only (no petrol motors),


From a fishing perspective there are no fishing licences needed in Qld, and the only fishing permit fees are to get money to re-stock the various dams with fish, the major permit is Stocked Impoundment Permit [called SIP] and covers many dams where the permit buyer advises where he/she wants the money allocated .... other dams such as Hinze have a separate fishing permit where all the permit fee is applied to restocking that dam alone.

Some dams are no petrol outboards at any time, others allow electric motors, and others are sail and paddle/pedal only.


----------

